# [Wet Thumb Forum]-66 gallon



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Here is a recent (Jan. 18 2004) photo of my 66 gallon tank.
Feel free to critique it, all comments welcome!

Tank Size: 
48" x 16" x 18"

Volume: 
66 gallons

Plants: 
Vesicularia dubyana, 
Cryptocoryne wendtii?, 
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae, 
Anubias barteri var. barteri, 
Microsorum pteropus, 
Sagittaria subulata.










Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*

[This message was edited by ekim on Fri January 23 2004 at 11:19 PM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Here is a recent (Jan. 18 2004) photo of my 66 gallon tank.
Feel free to critique it, all comments welcome!

Tank Size: 
48" x 16" x 18"

Volume: 
66 gallons

Plants: 
Vesicularia dubyana, 
Cryptocoryne wendtii?, 
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae, 
Anubias barteri var. barteri, 
Microsorum pteropus, 
Sagittaria subulata.










Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*

[This message was edited by ekim on Fri January 23 2004 at 11:19 PM.]


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

What can I say! OOW! Ahhh!!! Very nice.

Hawk

Trust But Verify «*»®


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice usage of cryptocorynes and narrow leave plants. It sure looks like you have over 2 species in there.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow Mike, that's awesome! I thought it looked good before, but this is ten times better. The crypts are beautiful, and the dark ambience is perfect for those fish. Did you get rid of the Pidgeonbloods?

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks guys!
Yeah Edge I think there is more than 2 types also! Maybe they came in with the balansae!
All of these crypts came from a root that was left in the substrate a few years ago!!









Phil, no they are still in there, I just waited until they were out of sight!!









Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*

[This message was edited by ekim on Mon January 19 2004 at 05:06 PM.]


----------



## imported_jules (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey guys, the Pigeons are sometimes a nice contrast to the greenery. Now Phil you don't think it looks tacky do ya?








Mike - the tank looks great. Do you have C02 running?


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Jules,
yeah, I have a pressurized system (5lb tank)
It's a high light tank with low light plants!!
LOL

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Jules,

Nope, I'm one of the few who likes Pidgeonbloods in a planted tank. I think they go well together..go figure!









/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------

